# [CLOSED] 3.5.1 for oneplus 9Pro



## zhangyao989 (Jun 12, 2021)

*[Mod Edit]* Closed permanently due to noncompliance with GPLv3


----------



## jkt97401 (Jun 12, 2021)

Eeeek! First, this is exciting

PS. This link is invite only so it can't even be downloaded


----------



## zhangyao989 (Jun 12, 2021)

jkt97401 said:


> Eeeek! First, this is exciting
> 
> PS. This link is invite only so it can't even be downloaded

Click to collapse



Will it be all right this time?


----------



## zhangyao989 (Jun 12, 2021)

jkt97401 said:


> Eeeek! First, this is exciting
> 
> PS. This link is invite only so it can't even be downloaded

Click to collapse


----------



## PKkeys (Jun 12, 2021)

avid_droid said:


> Has anyone tried it yet?

Click to collapse



I did, but somehow it's getting replaced with stock recovery. wierd!


----------



## AndroPlus (Jun 12, 2021)

It didn't boot with "fastboot boot OnePlus9Pro-twrp3.5.1-recovery.img".
The binary doesn't start with "ANDROID!" so I think it's corrupted.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 12, 2021)

AndroPlus said:


> It didn't boot with "fastboot boot OnePlus9Pro-twrp3.5.1-recovery.img".
> The binary doesn't start with "ANDROID!" so I think it's corrupted.

Click to collapse



Yikes.


----------



## jkt97401 (Jun 12, 2021)

AndroPlus said:


> It didn't boot with "fastboot boot OnePlus9Pro-twrp3.5.1-recovery.img".
> The binary doesn't start with "ANDROID!" so I think it's corrupted.

Click to collapse



Yikes indeed! Thanks for reporting back your findings, I'm looking forward to when we have a legit custom recovery on this  bad boy haha


----------



## Lossyx (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah, I wouldn't try something like twrp without sources being public.

This doesn't seem like a proper built, more like a broken port of some sort.


----------



## HessNL (Jun 12, 2021)

Hmm  someone tried this? Is it really working for the device and what can we do ? From the first post it's weird normally it wouldn't be shared like this without s source code ain't it ?


----------



## Steve0007 (Jun 12, 2021)

OnePlus 9Pro twrp3.5.1 Auto Decrypt 21.6.11 Released on.
Support the latest official system auto-decrypt data partition, password is lock screen password
Please use the temporary boot image function of the residual core tool to start twrp
Please don't format Data unless you have to!
Other features to experience on your own
The current V-AB structure of twrp is not perfect yet, do not brush it if you mind!


----------



## Steve0007 (Jun 12, 2021)

Translation from Chinese forum
Residual core tolls seems to be a tool only open to those who made donations. Thread to be closed!


----------



## Libra420T (Jun 12, 2021)

fastboot boot recovery. img 
doesn't boot, Def not flashing


----------



## Red Prez16 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah, this does not boot at all...


----------



## Burt Squirtz (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm so glad though that someone, somewhere - is working on this. That's promising. TWRP is peace of mind, if nothing else. 

Hope that someone can get this working.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 13, 2021)

Burt Squirtz said:


> I'm so glad though that someone, somewhere - is working on this. That's promising. TWRP is peace of mind, if nothing else.
> 
> Hope that someone can get this working.

Click to collapse




Someone might, but this clearly isn't it.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes, waiting on that someone....


----------



## Creative_Ingenuity (Jun 14, 2021)

Can this thread be closed please


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 14, 2021)

*[Thread Closed]* for the time being due to an edit of the OP 4 hours ago – which is now fully in Chinese.

Whew! Some commotion. Please relax folks, your devices are not under siege (or are they?). Let's resolve this peacefully. There's enough madness in this world as it is  @zhangyao989 Please get back to my PM which you will receive shortly.

Thank you all for your input, both inside and outside of this thread. It just shows how *alive* this community is. I _love_ it.

Stay safe!
Timmy
Forum Moderator


----------



## Timmmmaaahh! (Jun 18, 2021)

*[Update]* After careful consideration, this thread will remain closed as source to this TWRP release could not be provided (for free). Recoveries are released under GPLv3, which mandates releasing the (adjusted) source. Closed source releases of kernels and/or recoveries are detrimental to the development landscape. We can only move forward as a community if development remains open and free.

I kindly invite you all to report any posts or threads that include a link to source-less TWRP releases. You'll be doing the development community a huge favor. Thank you all for your cooperation!

As always, questions or remarks are most welcome in my PM box.

Stay safe
Timmy
Forum Moderator


----------

